# OEM Wheel Sizes



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/47993-cruze-oem-wheel-options.html


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I did use the search and I thought I saw this thread.... Thanks Mods feel free to delete this thread


----------

